# Dead Mans Shoes Barn Matlock June



## vanburen (Jun 11, 2008)

This old crumbling wreck of a barn was used in the film 'Dead Mans Shoes' starring Paddy Considine.In the film its known as Motsons Farm.The last photo in the set is a different building but is also seen in the film near the begining.

















Even the pallets on the floor in the above pic were seen in the film !


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice one, Van buren, just got this film but havent watched it yet, seen the odd clip on youtube, is this where the main character and his brother set up camp?


----------



## intern (Jun 11, 2008)

Total class! Dead mans shoes is one of my favourite films. Cant believe its the same pallets from the film, recognised them straightaway, haha how sad is that.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jun 11, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Nice one, Van buren, just got this film but havent watched it yet, seen the odd clip on youtube, is this where the main character and his brother set up camp?


 get it watched it is class, the boxer Gary Stretch gives an excellent performance, he was a good boxer as well only losing twice, he was beat off Chris Eubank in his second last fight. thanks for sharing.


----------



## vanburen (Jun 11, 2008)

Aye mate,its where they set up camp.Cracking film,i have more pics from locations from it but they are houses that are occupied so did'nt post them.


----------



## vanburen (Jun 11, 2008)

intern said:


> Total class! Dead mans shoes is one of my favourite films. Cant believe its the same pallets from the film, recognised them straightaway, haha how sad is that.



You're not as sad as me ! I did the 100 mile round trip to get there to sit on them.....:err:


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, that's a real 'schizophrenic-looking' barn. It actually looks quite confused and angry! 
I haven't seen the film but I love that shot with the pallets anyway. Nice work.


----------



## intern (Jun 13, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, drive all that way to sit on them.How did you find out about them?


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 13, 2008)

Dead mans shoes is a fantastic film..VB did you go to riber castle for all the other location shots..Some great shots to be had from the film there..


----------



## vanburen (Jun 13, 2008)

intern said:


> I was thinking the same thing, drive all that way to sit on them.How did you find out about them?



through a film location website here

http://www.filminglocationsdetectives.com/index.htm

Yes Saigon Ob i went up to Riber,fantastic views from up there !


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 13, 2008)

watched the film this week, awesome. that barn seems to have hardly changed, Van Buren, nice find! been pigging out on Shane Meadows films recently!
there's a shop in Nottingham that i keep meaning to get a picture of, which i recognise from one of his films-Once upon a time in the midlands, although in the film ,it was used as part of the scenes set in scotland. also, in Ilkeston,derby's, the victorian bandstand in Victoria park, was used in the same film,so i was told. it's now in a sad state, but due to have money spent on it by the council to refurbish it, which is good news. (new roof and floor planned)


----------



## smileysal (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent pics, and a lovely location. Only managed to see the end of the film this week, forgot it was on! getting worse in my old age lmao.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 13, 2008)

I aint seen the film but I do love that last photo. It is the epitome of old England with rolling meadows and verdant hedgerows. Very nice.


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 18, 2008)

It's on tonight.. 11:40 i think on Channel4


----------

